
Tiny Art in Less Than 280 Characters (2017) - elsherbini
https://fronkonstin.com/2017/12/23/tiny-art-in-less-than-280-characters/
======
bla2
If you like this, you'll like
[https://www.dwitter.net](https://www.dwitter.net)

~~~
ateesdalejr
Yes! I've seen dwitter too! Some of the things made there are simply amazing.
Of those being the conway's game of life simulations!

------
verytrivial
Reminds me of the SuperCollider audio "album" of tracks encoded under the old
140 character limit. I still often use this for coding background music.

[https://supercollider.github.io/community/sc140](https://supercollider.github.io/community/sc140)

~~~
inostia
Very cool

~~~
verytrivial
I have just noticed that at archive.org the track names are in fact the entire
source definition of the track. Ha!

------
hawktheslayer
I am a huge fan of Wilkinson's Grammar of Graphics and Hadley's implementation
of them in ggplot2. Thanks for sharing this; it helps demo the power of the
grammar. Since learning GG it has made me think of plotting in an additive
fashion instead of before when Excel would do most of it for me and I would
often be forced to remove layers I didn't need.

------
Lerc
If 280 characters is way too bloated (and you love reverse polish notation
(and who doesn't)) you can try stackie

[https://github.com/Lerc/stackie](https://github.com/Lerc/stackie)

image viewer
[http://fingswotidun.com/stackie/?code=yx%2F1%3Cx!-~&palette=...](http://fingswotidun.com/stackie/?code=yx%2F1%3Cx!-~&palette=xy4*p1%2B2%2Fx*q)

or images directly served from url code
[http://stackie.fingswotidun.com/yx%2F1%3Cx!-~xy8wxy99*w+9/+&...](http://stackie.fingswotidun.com/yx%2F1%3Cx!-~xy8wxy99*w+9/+&xy*x+e)

------
berbec
New category for IOCCC: 'Tweetable'?

------
scoopr
In the same general spirit, check bytebeats!

[http://countercomplex.blogspot.fi/2011/10/algorithmic-
sympho...](http://countercomplex.blogspot.fi/2011/10/algorithmic-symphonies-
from-one-line-of.html)
[http://canonical.org/%7Ekragen/bytebeat/](http://canonical.org/%7Ekragen/bytebeat/)

------
yesenadam
That's a great site, thanks. It's not common finding such artistic taste,
programming/mathematical skill, and capacity to explain well, in the same
person.

------
bernardino
I love this!

Do you think it's worth learning just to make art? If so, where do I start?

------
simlevesque
They are using external libraries... I can't tell if it's a joke but if it's
not then no, you didn't do it in less than 280 characters. Otherwise I can
generate the mona lisa with 3 characters: m()

~~~
delinhabit
3 characters is still less than 280, right? It doesn't look like you're
contradicting their claim in any way.

Could you elaborate a little bit more. I'm not sure I understand your point.

~~~
leggomylibro
I think they mean that libraries like 'ggplot2' and 'dplyr' and
'TurtleGraphics' use a LOT more than 280 lines of code.

When people see 'small code generates pretty graphics', they usually don't
equate that to, 'a library was used as intended.'

They think of projects that use math in interesting ways to wring unexpected
results out of very limited conditions. Stuff like this:
[http://www.ozone3d.net/tutorials/intro_demoscene.php](http://www.ozone3d.net/tutorials/intro_demoscene.php)

It's cool and fun to graph mathematical patterns, but it does seem a little
disingenuous to call it "Tiny Art".

~~~
platz
it's tiny because it can be expressed in a tiny respresentation

~~~
everyone
Ive just come up with a symbol that represents the entire collection of the
Louvre.

~~~
platz
That is a symbol with 0 re-use and therefore 0 abstraction. That is much less
interesting than a represtentation that can generalize across a wide range of
uses

~~~
gonvaled
No no, it is actually extremely flexible and reusable:

draw("louvre")

It has support for lots of collections.

------
dzaragozar
The (2017) tag adds very little to the title...

